# Accessible Stair Width - To Handrail vs. To Wall



## fj80 (Feb 14, 2019)

2015 IBC

1009.3 states that accessible stairs must have a clear width of 48" between handrails. Exception #2 says "The clear width of 48 inches between handrails is not required in buildings equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system..." 

So if a sprinkler system is provided, does that mean the width of the accessible stairs is 48" from wall to wall, or does the width default to the standard width in Section 1011.2 (44" min or as based on occupant load)?


----------



## RLGA (Feb 14, 2019)

Standard width unless required to be wider based on occupant load.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 14, 2019)

Yes but, what if it is to be considered an accessible stair vs an egress stair?


----------



## fj80 (Feb 14, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Yes but, what if it is to be considered an accessible stair vs an egress stair?


In my case the building will have two egress stairs that are accessible stairs.


----------



## RLGA (Feb 14, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Yes but, what if it is to be considered an accessible stair vs an egress stair?


Stairs are not part of the accessible route, therefore, they cannot be considered accessible. For accessible means of egress, the width is not adjusted when considered an accessible means of egress and the building is sprinklered.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 14, 2019)

Unfortunately true, they are always trying to minimize access.


----------

